# Battlefield 3 Beta-Key zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr - DICE muss Kapazitäten des Betaportals erhöhen



## TheKhoaNguyen (27. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 Beta-Key zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr - DICE muss Kapazitäten des Betaportals erhöhen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 Beta-Key zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr - DICE muss Kapazitäten des Betaportals erhöhen


----------



## JanEric1 (27. September 2011)

das is echt unter aller sau


----------



## speec (27. September 2011)

Key ist da, jippiie ^^


----------



## Faenwulf (27. September 2011)

Yeah, key endlich, hier auch 

Viel Spaß Leute


----------



## smartcarpa (27. September 2011)

WTF????


----------



## raymondusher (27. September 2011)

hab ne frage! ich habe für xbox 360 die moh le edition und ist dann zugleich der online pass der zugang zur beta?! weil habe noch keinen key


----------



## DaDeluXeVB (27. September 2011)

ach ne die haben doch nicht mit einen ansturm gerechnet? tsss

lösung währe gewesen keys vorzeitig versenden + preload, den battlelog ab 14:00 freischalten, fertig

hauptsache über steam hat wieder alles reibungslos funktioniert, EA is einfach schlecht bzw EA mit ihrer Origin kacke


----------



## ludwig-glaser (27. September 2011)

sehr enttäuschend, aber wiedermal typisch, war schon bei bad company 2 so hat auch nix funktioniert.


----------



## Playerboy90 (27. September 2011)

ihr glücklichen viel spass... hab nichts bekommen -.- ja nu bis 16:00uhr gieb ich die hoffnung nicht auf, und schau alle 30 sec.nach XD ^^die hoffnung stierbt zuletzt XD


----------



## raymondusher (27. September 2011)

wäre lieb wenn mir jemand beantworten könnte die frage ob ich mit dem online pass den code für die beta eingelöst habe ! wäre lieb weil wenn nicht brauch ich ja auch nicht warten


----------



## BlutEngel (27. September 2011)

fängt echt gut an
eigentlich müssten die ja wissen was für ein ansturm kommt
ich seh schon schwarz wenn donnerstag die open beta startet^^


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. September 2011)

Wollte grade die Beta starten. Wenn ich schon wieder sehe das Der Servwerbrowser startet bevor man ins spiel kommt. Was will ich mit einem Serverbrowser in Firefox? Wer denkt sich sowas aus? Und dazu komm ich jetzt schon seit 15 min auf keinen einen Server.

Damit wäre eigentlich schon bestätigt das ich mit BF3 noch lange warten werde. Bleib ich lieber bei RO2.


----------



## Chriss8185 (27. September 2011)

ich habe noch nix aber kumpel kamm sein key der hatte bei origin vorbestellt wie ich allso warten noch gass gass ea


----------



## ToteHose10 (27. September 2011)

ey ich will meinen Key auch haben -.- xD


----------



## pkroos (27. September 2011)

langsam reicht es dann auch mit battlefield 3 news xD


----------



## wurzn (27. September 2011)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Wollte grade die Beta starten. Wenn ich schon wieder sehe das Der Servwerbrowser startet bevor man ins spiel kommt. Was will ich mit einem Serverbrowser in Firefox? Wer denkt sich sowas aus? Und dazu komm ich jetzt schon seit 15 min auf keinen einen Server.
> 
> Damit wäre eigentlich schon bestätigt das ich mit BF3 noch lange warten werde. Bleib ich lieber bei RO2.


 
sehr lange, denn da wird sich nix ändern


----------



## wurzn (27. September 2011)

bei uns haben jetzt alle welche erhalten


----------



## manicvanhelt (27. September 2011)

GLÜCKWUNSCH PCGAMES!!!! =( Innerhalb von knapp 7 Std. gab es insgesamt 13 "News" über BF 3 und davon 7 Beta News! Warum werden diese "News" nicht in einem gepackt?? Es gibt auch noch andere Games... Sorry aber ich finds einfach nur unmöglich. BF3 hier, BF3 da ... und wenn ich an MW3 denke wird mir schon ganz schlecht ...


----------



## Wastl223 (27. September 2011)

Ich habe ihn um 15:35 bekommen. Der download läuft recht zügig.


----------



## Br1ll (27. September 2011)

Weine Wenigkeit hat schon im Februar bei Amazon die Lim. Edit. vorbestellt und hat bisher keine Einladung erhalten


----------



## paga (27. September 2011)

Von Amazon bekommt man auch keinen Key.. Nur wenn man BF3 bei Origin vorbestellt hat oder MoH gekauft hatte.


----------



## Porsche2k (27. September 2011)

Br1ll schrieb:


> Weine Wenigkeit hat schon im Februar bei Amazon die Lim. Edit. vorbestellt und hat bisher keine Einladung erhalten


 
Habe gestern Abend erst meine MoH: LE bei Origin registriert.

Eben kam dann eine Mail, ich mich gefreut wie ein Keks, aber war nur eine Bestätigung über die Registrierung der LE. 
Ist zwar noch ein Link zu Beta Zugang usw. dabei, aber ist nichts für BF3. Schade. :/


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. September 2011)

toll in 10min is 16 uhr und ich hab immernoch kein key


----------



## wurzn (27. September 2011)

Br1ll schrieb:


> Weine Wenigkeit hat schon im Februar bei Amazon die Lim. Edit. vorbestellt und hat bisher keine Einladung erhalten


 
ja, nur moh dings und origin vorbesteller, oder gewinner irgendwo bekommen zugang ab dem 27. dafür brauchst nen key. amazon vorbesteller, und sonst wirklich jeder(auch nicht vorbesteller) können ab dem 29.


----------



## smartcarpa (27. September 2011)

ich hab ihn immer noch nicht das ist ein riesen witz


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. September 2011)

Also ich kam jetzt mal auf einen Server und konnte ganze 10 Minuten spielen. Was ein rotz 
Der Externe Server browser ist eh schon mist. Warum muss ich wenn ich in einer Warteschlage bin irgendwann wenn ich auf platz 1 bin innerhalb kurzer Zeit bestätigen das ich auf den Server will? Grafik ist so naja. läuft auf max. absolut flüssig aber sieht jetzt nicht brutal gut aus. Problem ist nur das es einfach ohne Fehlermeldung abschmiert und ich jetzt auf keine Server mehr komme.
Spiele mit Origin ohne mich.


----------



## Faenwulf (27. September 2011)

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande, also ich hab den Key in Origin reingehämmert und der lädt mir mit vollen 32 Mbit runter. Bin grad remote auf meiner Kiste zu Hause :p Also keinerlei Probleme zwecks Downloadgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Periculum1234 (27. September 2011)

Habe ihn auch noch nicht, kann man bei Origin eigentlich stornieren?


----------



## Delta07 (27. September 2011)

hab auch noch keinen... ist einfach nur noch peinlich von ea


----------



## Dreamlfall (27. September 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> toll in 10min is 16 uhr und ich hab immernoch kein key


 
Ich hoffe du bekommst auch keinen auf solche Leute wie dich kann man nur verzichten! Ich bin schon am runterladen(Code über Steam) und kanns kaum erwarten mich ins geschehen zu stürzen !!! Man ist das geil so angespannt wie jetz war ich noch nicht so oft!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (27. September 2011)

manicvanhelt schrieb:


> GLÜCKWUNSCH PCGAMES!!!! =( Innerhalb von knapp 7 Std. gab es insgesamt 13 "News" über BF 3 und davon 7 Beta News! Warum werden diese "News" nicht in einem gepackt?? Es gibt auch noch andere Games... Sorry aber ich finds einfach nur unmöglich. BF3 hier, BF3 da ... und wenn ich an MW3 denke wird mir schon ganz schlecht ...


 
Heute ist die Beta gestartet, das Embargo gefallen. Es ist also kein Wunder, dass wir uns heute auf eines der meisterwarteten Spiele dieses Jahres konzentrieren. Und wenn wir wirklich alles in eine News gepackt hätten, wäre diese doch durchaus unübersichtlich geworden. Da muss man einfach thematisch ein wenig splitten. Meldungen zu anderen Games fallen darüber hinaus nicht einfach durchs Raster, sie werden nur mit ein wenig Verzögerung online gestellt.

Beste Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## smartcarpa (27. September 2011)

HURRRA ER IST DA JETZT GEHTS AB!!!!!


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

16:00 und immer noch kein  key  Peinlich !!! sind wohl keine 24 stunden früher zugang zu beta wa


----------



## Periculum1234 (27. September 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bekommst auch keinen auf solche Leute wie dich kann man nur verzichten! Ich bin schon am runterladen(Code über Steam) und kanns kaum erwarten mich ins geschehen zu stürzen !!! Man ist das geil so angespannt wie jetz war ich noch nicht so oft!


 
Armer Mensch ...


----------



## chico-ist (27. September 2011)

Mhhh... also mein Key liegt seit 14:53 im Postfach. Nur leider keine Zeit mal 'nen Blick zu riskieren, habe die gesamte Woche Spätschicht bis 23 Uhr. Was mich nicht mal sonderlich stören würde, da ich noch das Wochenende habe.

Allerdings wurde ich hier im PCGHX-Forum über den Tisch gezogen. Wollte mir eine GTX480 gebraucht kaufen, Geld überwiesen.. und nichts mehr passiert. Das Geld bin ich wohl los und das BF3 mit meiner HD4870 allzu gut laufen wird kann ich mir jetzt auch abschminken.


----------



## lpacol (27. September 2011)

dann kannst du ihn ja mir geben ! paco.st@gmx.de


----------



## ganderc (27. September 2011)

Toll, ich habe immernoch keinen Key.


----------



## Flo66R6 (27. September 2011)

Br1ll schrieb:


> Weine Wenigkeit hat schon im Februar bei Amazon die Lim. Edit. vorbestellt und hat bisher keine Einladung erhalten


 
Du wirst auch keine bekommen. Nur Origin Vorbesteller und MoH Limited Edition Besitzer bekommen früher Zugang zur Beta. Am Donnerstag wird vermutlich erst recht nichts mehr gehen und am 29.10.2011 werden denen auch die Server um die Ohren fliegen. Das war bisher nie anders und wird auch nicht anders werden.

Ich sehe das allerdings alles sehr entspannt. Erstens, weil das eine Beta ist, die unter anderem genau solche Situationen mit- testen soll und muss (eine Beta ist nunmal keine Demo, sondern ein B E T A - T E S T), zweitens weil ich es eben nicht als mein Gottgegebenes Recht betrachte an einer Beta teilzunehmen und drittens weil die ganz großen Releases von Multiplayer Titeln in den vergangenen Jahren immer mit Startschwierigkeiten zu kämpfen hatten. Die Beta von BFBC2 lief erst nach einigen Tagen stabil und beim Release von BFBC2 war auch einiges an Geduld gefragt bis es rund lief.

Auch die Crysis Demo war am Anfang eine katastrophe (gut, der Crysis MP ist immernoch eine Katastrophe ).

Entspannt euch mal ein wenig.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## lpacol (27. September 2011)

ich auch nicht ! das ist echt lahm ! nen kumpel hat seinen schon und ist am saugen der alte sack !!!


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Ich raste gleich aus -.- Seit 2 Stunden schau ich jede Minute nach Emails.
Dann: Eine neue Email! Von wem? Hallopizza -.-
Gebt den Leuten endlich den Key!


----------



## thonczek123 (27. September 2011)

@chico

kenne solche scammer kids nur zu gut.. mach ne anzeige.. name haste ja.

@All

Wo kann man den noch nen beta key herbekommen?


----------



## leckmuschel (27. September 2011)

hab keinen origin key bekommen bisher, obwohl seit märz vorbestellt ist -_-
naja hab wenigstens bei moh limited nen betakey erhalten.
lets rock 
mal gucken, will einer den 2. haben, wenn ich ihn über origin noch bekommen sollte ? ^^


----------



## lpacol (27. September 2011)

ja ich falls ich meinen nicht bekommen sollte


----------



## acecom (27. September 2011)

ich hab auch noch kein und direkt bei ea geordert eine dicke scheinerei 
allein schon das die beta vorbesteller nur einen vorteil von 48 stunden haben ist schon ein schlag ins gesicht und nun zeichtet sich noch ab als würde ea die vorbesteller nur nutzen um die kapazitäten ihrer betaserver auszuloten und 50% der zeit der Beta für vorbesteller noch nichtmal spielbar sind 

danke ea ich fühl mich verarscht und ja ich hab deswegen mehr bezahlt (eastore) um genau sowas ausdem wegzugehen


----------



## Flo66R6 (27. September 2011)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Also ich kam jetzt mal auf einen Server und konnte ganze 10 Minuten spielen. Was ein rotz
> Der Externe Server browser ist eh schon mist. Warum muss ich wenn ich in einer Warteschlage bin irgendwann wenn ich auf platz 1 bin innerhalb kurzer Zeit bestätigen das ich auf den Server will? Grafik ist so naja. läuft auf max. absolut flüssig aber sieht jetzt nicht brutal gut aus. Problem ist nur das es einfach ohne Fehlermeldung abschmiert und ich jetzt auf keine Server mehr komme.
> Spiele mit Origin ohne mich.


 
Ich will nicht klugscheißen, aber wie wäre es denn dein Problem im offiziellen BF3 Forum mitzuteilen und evtl. vorhandene Error Logs an EA zu schicken? Dann hättest du erfolgreich am Beta Test teilgenommen...

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Delta07 (27. September 2011)

Ea support sagt, sie verstehen, dass man darauf wartet, aber man kann nichts machen außer warten und hoffen... ich fühl mich immer mehr verarscht


----------



## zlap (27. September 2011)

Beta-Key soeben bei mir eingetroffen....geil


----------



## mafiafreak (27. September 2011)

ich habe eine medal of honor tier 1 edition ... wie bekomm ich keinen key?


----------



## Lepidus2002 (27. September 2011)

Falls wer 2 bekommen sollte, würd mich auch freuen wenn ich den anderen haben könnte, denn irgendwie bekomme ich keinen obwohl ich die MoH Tier 1 edition habe und auch schon den code aktiviert hatte:/


----------



## leckmuschel (27. September 2011)

mafiafreak schrieb:


> ich habe eine medal of honor tier 1 edition ... wie bekomm ich keinen key?


 unter steam bei medal of honor single player steht rechts der cd key, da ist der betakey bei.


----------



## Necthron (27. September 2011)

hab auch noch keinen....


----------



## DCfreak (27. September 2011)

Also ich will ja nicht nerven oder so ..aber wieso bekomme ich den beta-key nich ..


----------



## Necthron (27. September 2011)

steht jemand mit ea atm in kontakt und hat neue news. weil ist ja schon halb 5 durch -.-


----------



## paga (27. September 2011)

Jop falls jmd 2 Keys hat ich würde definitiv nicht nein sagen..


----------



## MisterCritics (27. September 2011)

was für hirnloses Volk im Hause EA umhergeistert. Preload und 2 tage früher Keys versenden. So macht man das, und die Beta könnte heute jeder genüßlich 48 (!!!!!!) Stunden vorher spielen dürfen. Ich fühl mich verarscht weil ich noch IMMER keinen key hab und bis mitternacht saugen werden muss. Was für Alöcher.


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

mafiafreak schrieb:


> ich habe eine medal of honor tier 1 edition ... wie bekomm ich keinen key?


 Per Mail, aber alle haben grad Probleme einen zu bekommen.


----------



## gsg9luca (27. September 2011)

Aussagen vom EA Support:
[...]
Nach der letzten offiziellen Meldung werden die Keys heute, am 27.09.2011 gegen 15:00 Uhr Deutscher Gesetzlicher Zeit versandt.
Es liegt allerdings noch keine offizielle Meldung von EA vor, daß der Versand bereits abgeschlossen bereits ist.
Bitte beziehe die aktuellsten Informationen von der Beta Section auf der offiziellen Battlefield 3 Seite, die extra dafür eingerichtet wurde.
http://www.battlefield.com/de/battlefield3/1/beta

Der Kundendienst kann zur Stunde leider noch keine Keys erzeugen.
Das wird erst nach dem offiziellen Abschluß des Versands möglich sein.
[...]


----------



## Necthron (27. September 2011)

Ganz klar die müssen uns closed-leuten dafür noch ein day ranhängen bis zum 11.10.11 z.b. damit könnt ich leben also nur wenn ich den heute noch bekomme. könnt durchdrehn..... afk müll wegbringen


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> unter steam bei medal of honor single player steht rechts der cd key, da ist der betakey bei.


 Evtl solle ich dich draufhinweisen *geheimnisvollzuseiteguck*, aber nicht alle haben MoH auf Steam


----------



## Necthron (27. September 2011)

gsg9luca schrieb:


> Aussagen vom EA Support:
> [...]
> Nach der letzten offiziellen Meldung werden die Keys heute, am 27.09.2011 gegen 15:00 Uhr Deutscher Gesetzlicher Zeit versandt.
> Es liegt allerdings noch keine offizielle Meldung von EA vor, daß der Versand bereits abgeschlossen bereits ist.
> ...


 
Deutscher Gesetzlicher Zeit versandt.


----------



## Mandavar (27. September 2011)

Hab auch immer noch keinen Key... -_-


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. September 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht klugscheißen, aber wie wäre es denn dein Problem im offiziellen BF3 Forum mitzuteilen und evtl. vorhandene Error Logs an EA zu schicken? Dann hättest du erfolgreich am Beta Test teilgenommen...
> 
> Grüße,
> Flo


 
Ich weiß schon wofür eine Beta gut ist und weiß auch wofür ich die Nutze. Aber so schlecht wie das Spiel im jetzigen Stand ist sehe ich für den Release absolut schwarz. Ich bleibe regelmäßig irgendwo hängen, die Maps sind absolut unsauber und meine Mausbefehle werden teils nicht angenommen (Maus funktioniert!). Und ich kann ja leider auch nicht sagen wie meine Ping ist .. gibt ja keine anzeige dafür -.-

Naja und das Licht bugt auch wirklich stark rum. Mitten in stehenden Bäumen blinkt auf einmal dieses 'Sniper blitzen' auf und verwirrt total. Dazu kommt das man im passenden winkel durch Bäume durchlaufen kann und gelegentlich durch die Map fällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was soll sowas direkt beim Spawn? Sowas muss doch auffallen? Das ist irgendwie für mich das Zeichen in dem die Beta steht. Für 10€ vll .. ich bin raus.


----------



## CruelDaemonLP (27. September 2011)

ja der lässt auf sich warten wir haben ihn am 21.aug. vorbestellt und noch immer nichts, frechheit


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (27. September 2011)

Twitter vor 7 Minuten :
@Battlefield 
@crownzfx Codes are still being sent out, please be patient  it's worth the wait!


----------



## XIII30 (27. September 2011)

Hey an leute die es noch nicht wissen , und es bei steam gekauft haben startet euer steam mal neu dann habt ihr euren key


----------



## Anarchox666 (27. September 2011)

Key da..... und dank der tollen Leitung erstmal 11-12 Stunden runterladen.....das Leben ist schön.


----------



## Basshinzu (27. September 2011)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon wofür eine Beta gut ist und weiß auch wofür ich die Nutze. Aber so schlecht wie das Spiel im jetzigen Stand ist sehe ich für den Release absolut schwarz. Ich bleibe regelmäßig irgendwo hängen, die Maps sind absolut unsauber und meine Mausbefehle werden teils nicht angenommen (Maus funktioniert!). Und ich kann ja leider auch nicht sagen wie meine Ping ist .. gibt ja keine anzeige dafür -.-
> 
> Naja und das Licht bugt auch wirklich stark rum. Mitten in stehenden Bäumen blinkt auf einmal dieses 'Sniper blitzen' auf und verwirrt total. Dazu kommt das man im passenden winkel durch Bäume durchlaufen kann und gelegentlich durch die Map fällt.
> 
> ...


  ein spiel nicht zu kaufen weil die beta bugs hat. verwöhnte gamer heutzutage. man erwartet anscheinend schon perfektion noch bevor überhaupt zu ende entwickelt ist.


----------



## immdischt (27. September 2011)

Habe gerade den EA Support wegen dem noch nicht erhaltenen Key kontaktiert und folgende Antwort erhalten:

Hallo,

danke, dass du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast.

Den Beta Key bekommst du bis zum 27.09.2011 per Email zugesendet, wenn du die
Vorbestellung vor dem 25. September 2011 gemacht hast.
Bitte habe noch etwas Geduld, solltest du den Key bis zum Abend des 27.09.2011
nicht erhalten haben, melde dich bitte noch einmal bei uns.

Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben, lass es uns bitte wissen.


----------



## CruelDaemonLP (27. September 2011)

immdischt das ist die standart antwort von denen


----------



## Necthron (27. September 2011)

ABENDS? Wann macht denn der Kundendienst zu? Also definition von Abends??


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. September 2011)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> ein spiel nicht zu kaufen weil die beta bugs hat. verwöhnte gamer heutzutage. man erwartet anscheinend schon perfektion noch bevor überhaupt zu ende entwickelt ist.



BF3 soll in einem Monat im Laden stehen. Da bleibt nicht mehr viel bis das Spiel ins Presswerk wandert und Ausgeliefert wird. Das heißt dann wieder riesen Releasepatch. Ich will aber ein Spiel das zum Release schon Spielbar ist und dann nicht am ende fertiggebastelt wird.
RO2 war schon ein kampf genug.


----------



## ganderc (27. September 2011)

Immernoch kein Key!
Warum macht EA diese Ankündigung, wenn sie es dann doch nicht einhalten?
Und warum schalten sie es nicht direkt auf dem Origin-Account frei? 
Alles s....


----------



## acecom (27. September 2011)

was ea mit seinen kunden macht ist echt das aller letzte sowohl man nun schon den ersten von 2 Tagen Beta für die man das game vorbestellt hat knicken kann die plannung von eas seiten ist echt unterirdisch sowas hab ich noch von keinen publisher gesehn und ich hatte schon einige betas mitgemacht hoffe mal das pchames sich auch mal hier und ins bf3 forum schaut und vielleicht selber sich mal zuwort meldet


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2011)

So ein Massenversand von Emails wird auch meistens über einen großen Zeitraum gestreckt. 
Ein paar hunderttausend oder Millionen Emails brauchen eben auch mal etwas länger, bis sie wirklich rausgehen/ankommen.


----------



## Delta07 (27. September 2011)

meiner ist soeben eingetroffen... 17:10 anstelle von 13-15 uhr... und jetzt erstmal mit lahmer leitung laden...


----------



## r4mp4ge (27. September 2011)

Tut mir Leid für alle Die ihren Key zu "Spät" bekommen.Vielleicht sollte man nicht vergessen wieviel Arbeit das nun gerade ist.
Der Support ist ,wie mal hier schon lesen konnte dabei,Raum für mehr Spieler zu machen bzw. Stabilität zu Gewährleisten.
Habt bitte Verständnis das bei dem breiten Ansturm von Leuten es nicht immer möglich ist alles "Pünktlich" abzuwickeln.
Und da es so viele Unterschiedliche Hardwarekonfigurationen unter uns Pc´lern gibt
macht das ganze nicht gerade einfacher,wenn man Probleme erkennen soll.
Benutzt bitte trotz der Standard-antwort des Supports weiterhin diese Möglichkeit um die 
Techniker auf dem "Laufenden" zu halten.
Drücke allen die immer noch warten die Daumen.
Sia on the Battlefield.

Col. Ramp


----------



## JanEric1 (27. September 2011)

170:06 key is da


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

ganderc schrieb:


> Immernoch kein Key!
> Warum macht EA diese Ankündigung, wenn sie es dann doch nicht einhalten?
> Und warum schalten sie es nicht direkt auf dem Origin-Account frei?
> Alles s....


 Am einfachsten wäre es gewesen die Keys 3-4 Tage vorher zu verschicken, man sich die Beta dann laden kann und bis zum 27. warten. Aber es gibt wohl im Moment niemanden bei EA, der sich für Planung verantwortlich fühlt.


----------



## Neidhard74 (27. September 2011)

Regt euch nicht über fehlende Keys auf. InGame siehts nicht viel besser aus. Versuche nun schon sein 30min irgendwo rein zu kommen. Gibt immer nur Fehler oder Warteschlangen von 90+


----------



## Emke (27. September 2011)

Schickt ihr doch mal paar Hundertausend Keys raus und das in 2 Stunden  think before flame


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Emke schrieb:


> Schickt ihr doch mal paar Hundertausend Keys raus und das in 2 Stunden  think before flame


 He, EA wusste schon vorher wieviel Keys es zu verschicken gibt. Ist ja nicht so, dass die von 3 Stunden die Info bekommen haben, einfach mal ein paar lustige Mails zu verschicken.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. September 2011)

Emke schrieb:


> Schickt ihr doch mal paar Hundertausend Keys raus und das in 2 Stunden  think before flame


 


eigtl sinds über 2 millionen


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon wofür eine Beta gut ist [blablabla...].


 
An deinem Post sieht man: Das weisst du eben nicht!´
Eine Beta dient nicht dem Vergnügen sondern der Fehlerbeseitigung, und die von dir angesprochenen "Probleme" sind lächerlich (Baum-Sonne) oder einfach nur Beta-typisch und sollten schlicht an EA geschickt werden, mehr nicht!



Basshinzu schrieb:


> ein spiel nicht zu kaufen weil die beta bugs hat. verwöhnte gamer heutzutage. man erwartet anscheinend schon perfektion noch bevor überhaupt zu ende entwickelt ist.


 
Mich kotzt das gehabe hier schon seit einer ganzen Weile an, ich frag mich langsam ob heutzutage nurnoch verwöhnte Blagen erzogen werden oder woran solch lächerliche Szenen, wie hier teilweise zu sehen (damit meine ich nicht "jeden" Post hier!!!) entstehen können.
Es werden Millionen von Emails versand, MILLIONEN! Da kann es schonmal zu verspätungen kommen und auch Fehler in einer Beta sind wohl mehr als gewöhnlich!



r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid für alle Die ihren Key zu "Spät" bekommen.Vielleicht sollte man nicht vergessen wieviel Arbeit das nun gerade ist.
> Der Support ist ,wie mal hier schon lesen konnte dabei,Raum für mehr Spieler zu machen bzw. Stabilität zu Gewährleisten.
> Habt bitte Verständnis das bei dem breiten Ansturm von Leuten es nicht immer möglich ist alles "Pünktlich" abzuwickeln.
> Und da es so viele Unterschiedliche Hardwarekonfigurationen unter uns Pc´lern gibt
> ...


 
Wunderbarer Post!



JanEric1 schrieb:


> 170:06 key is da


 
O_O Welcher Planet?
Ich will auch nen Tag mit so vielen Stunden !


----------



## lpacol (27. September 2011)

key ist da ! einfach warten und auch mal im spamordner nachschauen !!! 
Jetzt gehts los ! noch 1:45 dann ist der download ready !!!!


----------



## gsg9luca (27. September 2011)

Naja. Mal sehen wie das IG ist. Wenn man auf keinen Server kommt ist es genau so Sch****. Wie groß ist die Beta für den PC den?


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> He, EA wusste schon vorher wieviel Keys es zu verschicken gibt. Ist ja nicht so, dass die von 3 Stunden die Info bekommen haben, einfach mal ein paar lustige Mails zu verschicken.


 
Trozdem müssen die möglichst Zeitnah raus?! Ist doch dann kein Wunder das es irgendwo Schwachstellen gibt, sei es beim Email anbieter selbst!


----------



## acecom (27. September 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid für alle Die ihren Key zu "Spät" bekommen.Vielleicht sollte man nicht vergessen wieviel Arbeit das nun gerade ist.
> Der Support ist ,wie mal hier schon lesen konnte dabei,Raum für mehr Spieler zu machen bzw. Stabilität zu Gewährleisten.
> Habt bitte Verständnis das bei dem breiten Ansturm von Leuten es nicht immer möglich ist alles "Pünktlich" abzuwickeln.
> Und da es so viele Unterschiedliche Hardwarekonfigurationen unter uns Pc´lern gibt
> ...


 
ich hab da garkein verständniss überhauptnicht die vorverkaufszahlen liegen doch nicht ea erst seit heute vor das sie wissen wie viele spieler vorzeitig die beta server nutzen werden und dazu kommt noch das die keys nicht mal bei den leuten ankommen  auf mich macht das schon den eindruck als hätte ea bewust keine keys mehr weitergeleitet und versucht so den ansturm auf die server her zuwerden indem sie sich luft verschaffen und einfach mal bis heut abend das keine weiteren keys versenden bis sie mehr kapazitäten geschafen haben weil wenn jetzt schon die leute bis zu 90min warten müssen um zu zocken was soll das werden wenn da noch mehr spieler xx dazukommen jetzt da sitzt man länger in der schlange als man auf key wartet 

aufjedenfall kaufgrund beta war eine große verarsche schon allein close beta 2 tage lol danke ea ihr könnts euch ja erlauben mit dem titel jedes andere game wer hier schon untergegangen und im müll gelandet


----------



## gsg9luca (27. September 2011)

Grad ne Mail im Spam Ordner, ich denke der Key, Absender EA Support doch dann Betreff: EA Kundendienstumfrage ...


----------



## gsg9luca (27. September 2011)

acecom schrieb:


> auf mich macht das schon den eindruck als hätte ea bewust keine keys mehr weitergeleitet und versucht so den ansturm auf die server her zuwerden indem sie sich luft verschaffen und einfach mal bis heut abend das keine weiteren keys versenden bis sie mehr kapazitäten geschafen haben weil wenn jetzt schon die leute bis zu 90min warten müssen um zu zocken was soll das werden wenn da noch mehr spieler xx dazukommen jetzt da sitzt man länger in der schlange als man auf key warte



Danke, sehe ich genauso.


----------



## r4mp4ge (27. September 2011)

@ acecom  Das Du "kein Verständnis" für die Verzögerungen hast,zeigt mir,das Du den Sinn einer Beta nicht Verstanden zu haben scheinst.
Wie sonst kann man von einer Test&Fehlersuche Version erwarten,dass alles "Reibungslos & Verzögerungsfrei läuft.
Das es eine Warteschlange gibt,widerlegt den Sinn deiner Aussage vom zurückhalten der Key´s.
Vielmehr verleitet mich der Fakt dazu anzunehmen,das weil es gerade hakt,die Leute vom Support wohl alle Hände voll zu tun haben und wenngleich die Versendung wohl Maschinell abläuft,Sie auch da "Manuell" was tun müssen.
Schade das Deine Geduld nicht ausreicht(nebst Verständnis),wir werden wohl auf Dich in Bf 3 verzichten müssen.

Col. Ramp


----------



## Denzio (27. September 2011)

Musste ich MoH irgendwo registrieren oder reicht es, dass ich MoH vor ein paar Monaten bei Origin geaddet habe?


----------



## master500 (27. September 2011)

Klar wussten die, dass es sehr viele Vorkäufe gab. Ein Preload währe für die User um einiges bequemer geworden, aber schaut euch das doch mal bei Steam an. Sowas birgt ein großes sicherheitsrisiko.
Ich denke doch, dass die Techniker von EA vorkerungen getroffen haben und genügend kapazitäten geschaffen haben um Millionen von Mails auf einmal zu versenden. Aber gerade dann reicht ein kleiner fehler und ALLES geht den Bach runter  Habe ich schon oft genug erlebt und mitgemacht.

Die Sache mit den Servern ist auch so eine Sache im Live-Betrieb.... Das EA sich Luft schaffen will könnte aber natürlich auch sein


----------



## Playerboy90 (27. September 2011)

immer noch nichts bekommen  mann hab mich solch eine freuide gehabt nd bin alle 30 sec emailpost durchgegangen nun nach 4 stunden hab ich die schnauze voll und muss sagen bin bitter entäuscht von EA dia hatten genug zeit sich vorzubereiten nd wenn nicht hätten sie nicht falsche versprechungen machen sollen -.- ((


----------



## Basshinzu (27. September 2011)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> BF3 soll in einem Monat im Laden stehen. Da bleibt nicht mehr viel bis das Spiel ins Presswerk wandert und Ausgeliefert wird. Das heißt dann wieder riesen Releasepatch. Ich will aber ein Spiel das zum Release schon Spielbar ist und dann nicht am ende fertiggebastelt wird.
> RO2 war schon ein kampf genug.


 wenn du das spiel zum release schon spielbar haben willst, dann wird der releasetermin einfach um monate verschoben! klasse oder?
ausserdem hab ich gegen einen day1 patch überhaupt nix. 
seid doch einfach froh dass es eine freie beta gibt.


----------



## Joerg2 (27. September 2011)

master500 schrieb:


> Klar wussten die, dass es sehr viele Vorkäufe gab. Ein Preload währe für die User um einiges bequemer geworden, aber schaut euch das doch mal bei Steam an. Sowas birgt ein großes sicherheitsrisiko.



Was soll da bitte an Sicherheitsrisiko, wenn man den Client 1-2 Tage früher freigegeben hätte?
Mit dem neuen Battlelog haben sie doch die einfachste aller Spielverhinderungstaktiken, da der Serverbrowser hier nicht mit im Client ist, sondern immer wieder bei EA abgerufen werden muss. Ohne die Website wäre also der Client mehr oder weniger nutzlos.


----------



## gsg9luca (27. September 2011)

Naja, die sollten jetzt die Mails verschicken und dann am besten noch ein paar Server für den Spielablauf bereitstellen, sonst bricht das System am 29. komplett zusammen


----------



## acecom (27. September 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> @ acecom  Das Du "kein Verständnis" für die Verzögerungen hast,zeigt mir,das Du den Sinn einer Beta nicht Verstanden zu haben scheinst.
> Wie sonst kann man von einer Test&Fehlersuche Version erwarten,dass alles "Reibungslos & Verzögerungsfrei läuft.
> Das es eine Warteschlange gibt,widerlegt den Sinn deiner Aussage vom zurückhalten der Key´s.
> Vielmehr verleitet mich der Fakt dazu anzunehmen,das weil es gerade hakt,die Leute vom Support wohl alle Hände voll zu tun haben und wenngleich die Versendung wohl Maschinell abläuft,Sie auch da "Manuell" was tun müssen.
> ...


 
danke für deine netten zeilen ich versteh wohl was beta heißt und wozu diese dient es geht auch nicht drum was im game noch nicht rundläuft was hier der punkt ist das sehr viele spieler aufgrund des zugesicherten betakeys sich das game vorbestellt haben ohne aber diesen bekommen zuhaben obs nun fehler im game gibt steht an der stelle ausserfrage aber ich glaub nicht das die mailserver bei ea auch betasrever sind oder? 

ps die beta für vorbesteller umfast 2tage nicht 4wochen wie es sonst bei vielen publisher üblich ist daher schaut das bild auch noch bisschen anders aus


----------



## JanNIK511 (27. September 2011)

Leute? Bin ich hier der einzigste ohne Beta-Code? Oder habt ihr auch noch keinen


----------



## Denzio (27. September 2011)

Diese leftys die hier EA verteidigen von wegen Beta Beta bla bla bla sind ja mal der knaller!
Ich mecker garnicht darüber dass diese Rasselbande zur Zeit überfordert ist.
Ich mecker darüber, dass Sie mal wieder rumtönen und falsche Verpsrechungen machen.
Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist ob das technisch alles so glatt laufen wird bittet man im VORRAUS um Verständnis.
Ich störe mich nur daran, dass man sich im unklaren ist ob man überhaupt den Key noch erhält oder ob am Ende noch einen Service kontaktieren muss. Ist einfach enttäuschend.
Aber ok ist ja nur ne Beta.Hoffe die lernen daraus für die Vollversion


----------



## master500 (27. September 2011)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> Was soll da bitte an Sicherheitsrisiko, wenn man den Client 1-2 Tage früher freigegeben hätte?



Ähm?! Es gibt genug Leute in der Scene die sich den kram schnappen und cracken, Serveremus schreiben etc. Schau dir den Diablo 3 Server Emu an.. Da kannste auch locker flockig Diablo 3 zocken OHNE einen zugang zu haben. Ist zwar noch nicht komplett, aber schon aus prinzip. Bei Steam gab es das schon oft genug...


----------



## Egersdorfer (27. September 2011)

Kinners.. googelt mal das Wort "Geduld".


----------



## r4mp4ge (27. September 2011)

acecom schrieb:


> danke für deine netten zeilen ich versteh wohl was beta heißt und wozu diese dient es geht auch nicht drum was im game noch nicht rundläuft was hier der punkt ist das sehr viele spieler aufgrund des zugesicherten betakeys sich das game vorbestellt haben ohne aber diesen bekommen zuhaben obs nun fehler im game gibt steht an der stelle ausserfrage aber ich glaub nicht das die mailserver bei ea auch betasrever sind oder?
> 
> ps die beta für vorbesteller umfast 2tage nicht 4wochen wie es sonst bei vielen publisher üblich ist daher schaut das bild auch noch bisschen anders aus


 
@acecom Bitte.Seufz,ja die Key´s,lies doch bitte was Ich dazu schrieb.Teilweise hast Du sogar recht mit dem Beta-Status der Mailserver,weil Ea seine "bestehenden Kundenkonten" nun zu Origin umwandelt.
Das heißt das Sie die ganzen Konten umstellen müssen.Glaubst Du nicht das es auch (mit der Geschwindigkeit des Key-versands)von jemand anderem Abhängen könnte als von Ea ?
Solltest Deine Hoffnung doch noch nicht Aufgegeben haben,rate ich zu benutzung des Support´s.
#
Edit:Es werden immer noch Key´s versandt,der Support bittet um Geduld,denke sogar die werden bis heut Abend weiter rausgeschickt,alle die es 
("Zu Unrecht)noch nicht erhalten haben,weiter den Support Anschreiben.
Bei dem geringen Anteil der Leute die (es zu "Recht")noch nicht erhielten,ging die Aktivierung wohl erst am 25.09.2011(zu Spät)ein
oder Sie haben es schlichtweg vergessen,sich zu Registrieren.

Col. Ramp


----------



## wind1945 (27. September 2011)

LOL 

Leute geht mal an die frischen Luft. Wenn viele Leute auf der Autobahn zu der oder von der Arbeit fahren, dann entsteht ein STAU. Viele Gamer wollen die Beta haben, ergo STAU. Dafür muss man kein Prophet sein, dass es so kommen musste.

Gruß


----------



## acecom (27. September 2011)

zitat :
Bei dem geringen Anteil der Leute die (es zu "Recht")noch nicht erhielten,ging die Aktivierung wohl erst am 25.09.2011(zu Spät)ein
oder Sie haben es schlichtweg vergessen sich zu Registrieren.

das wer ja echt ein ding 
aber mal ein beispiel ich hab das game vor 6 monate bei  ea geordert seh das tolle bildchen im downloader aber auch nix weiteres (ist ja eine vorbestellung)

freund ordert schnell das game am 25the diesen monat für 43Euro uncut 2DLC sogar sonst alles wie auf der ea seite und ist bereits am zocken


----------



## JanNIK511 (27. September 2011)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Kinners.. googelt mal das Wort "Geduld".


 
Keine Treffer.. o_o


----------



## Floeffy (27. September 2011)

Ich habe auch immer noch keinen Key...das wars mit 48std früheren Zugang......


----------



## Fabsun (27. September 2011)

Floeffy schrieb:


> Ich habe auch immer noch keinen Key...das wars mit 48std früheren Zugang......


 
War ja eigtl klar, dass es zu nem gewissen Stau kommt, aber SO?!
Als die Uhrzeit bekannt gegeben wurde, dachte ich "klasse, bis ich von der Arbeit zuhause bin, sind die technischen Probleme gelöst."
Am Arsch.
Na ja, ich nutze die Zeit für Deus Ex.


----------



## Gulbstar (27. September 2011)

Beta Key um 15:15 erhalten.


----------



## PanixXx (27. September 2011)

18:38 immernoch nichts....


----------



## acecom (27. September 2011)

spätestens am 29the ist der key aber da lol


----------



## Mentor501 (27. September 2011)

In einem gewissen Forum ausserhalb von PCG hat sich gerade rausgestellt, das sehr viele der Dauernörgler gar keinen Key erhalten konnten weil sie entweder nicht bei Origin sondern Amazon oder irgend sonem Spaß vorbestellt haben (1Fall), oder ihre Spiele nicht registriert haben (häufigster Fall), ODER ihre Email-Adresse bzw. ihr Konto gar nicht mehr mit dem aktuellen übereinstimmte.
Einer hatte sich sogar mukiert obwohl er weder vorbestellt hatte noch die Tier1 Version besaß, irgendwie dachte er Origin installieren reiche schon. 
Da Frage ich mich manchmal ob es für das Internet nicht doch lieber einen "Führerschein" geben sollte.
(Bevor ich falsch verstanden werde: das soll kein Angriff auf die hier vertretenen Fälle sein!)


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Bei Origin muss man MoH registrieren? Dachte rechtzeitig gekauft (Release) reicht. Egal, ich hab MoH am Release an mein Acc gebunden und im Juli oder so bei Origin registriert. Heute Abend -HOFFENTLICH- den Key, über nacht saugen, morgen um 11 nach Hause und... -HOFFENTLICH- zocken.


----------



## omfgnoobs (27. September 2011)

19 uhr und ich hab auch kein key trotz überteuerter origin preorder 
ich hab dafür kürzlich meine email adresse ändern müssen aber wenn EA mit sowas nicht zurecht kommt ist das nurn beweis was fürn beschissener saftladen EA doch ist.


----------



## acecom (27. September 2011)

ihr könnt ja mal testen ob ihr ins battlelog kommt 
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/?returnUrl=|bf3|


----------



## ganderc (27. September 2011)

acecom schrieb:


> ihr könnt ja mal testen ob ihr ins battlelog kommt
> Battlelog / Sign in to the Open Beta



Und was ist falsch, falls ich mich auf dieser Seite nicht einloggen kann?


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

ganderc schrieb:


> Und was ist falsch, falls ich mich auf dieser Seite nicht einloggen kann?


 Dann weißt du 100%ig, dass du wirklich keinen Beta Key erhalten hast


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Bei Origin muss man MoH registrieren? Dachte rechtzeitig gekauft (Release) reicht. Egal, ich hab MoH am Release an mein Acc gebunden und im Juli oder so bei Origin registriert. Heute Abend -HOFFENTLICH- den Key, über nacht saugen, morgen um 11 nach Hause und... -HOFFENTLICH- zocken.


 Habe das auch so gemacht  Habe den kundendienst angeschrieben und dan kam das :

Hallo,

danke, dass du den Electronic Arts Kundendienst kontaktiert hast. 

Den Beta Key bekommst du bis zum 27.09.2011 per Email zugesendet, wenn du die 
Vorbestellung vor dem 25. September 2011 gemacht hast.
Bitte habe noch etwas Geduld, solltest du den Key bis zum Abend des 27.09.2011
nicht erhalten haben, melde dich bitte noch einmal bei uns.

Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben, lass es uns bitte wissen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Marc
Kundendienst




Wenn der heute nicht kommt


----------



## DCfreak (27. September 2011)

Ich hab immernoch keinen Key...


----------



## ganderc (27. September 2011)

Und dass obwohl ich am 3. August auf Origin vorbestellt habe. Super!


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

MA schrieb:


> Habe das auch so gemacht  Habe den kundendienst angeschrieben und dan kam das :
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


Also soll man jetzt (am Abend) nochmal die "Menschen" da anschreiben? Dann kommt:"Bla, kontaktiere uns morgen nochmal bla"...


----------



## Mantelhuhn (27. September 2011)

wie der server erst am donnerstag explodiert...?


----------



## Denzio (27. September 2011)

DCfreak schrieb:


> Ich hab immernoch keinen Key...


 
Ich auch nicht. Weningstens leide wir nicht alleine !


----------



## acecom (27. September 2011)

wow ig muss ne andere Sprache lernen in mein EA account Kundensupport steht als Antwort

Jag har skickat en fråga till kundsupport men kan inte hitta den i Mina frågor-avdelningen. .......

lol


----------



## Necthron (27. September 2011)

Und immer noch kein KEY.... Jetzt meine freundin schon zu hause... das suckt langsam alles...


----------



## DerElectroman (27. September 2011)

Ich find des irgendwie schon ne Frechheit -.- 
Ich will meinen Key jetzt


----------



## Necthron (27. September 2011)

leider sind ja sammelklagen seitdem update bei origin verboten^^


----------



## Fabsun (27. September 2011)

Wieviele Milliarden Leute haben denn vorbestellt? Hätte schon ganz gerne heute noch gezockt. 
Zumal ich extra deswegen über Origin vorbestellt habe.


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Das war absolut das letzte EA Spiel, auch wenn ich dafür auf Battlefield und co. verzichten muss...


----------



## Demanufacture (27. September 2011)

Nehme zwar an der Beta nicht teil, aber ist etwas benunruhigender Zustand. Vorallem wenn schon bei der Beta alles überlastet ist, will ich nicht wissen was los ist, wenn die Final draussen ist.....


----------



## h4nniball09 (27. September 2011)

Ich warte schon de ganze tag drauf nix kommt da wieder am besten Geld zurück und Call of duty kaufen


----------



## Fabsun (27. September 2011)

Genau. Weil die Pekingente beim Chinesen so lange dauert, hol ich mir lieber nen Gammelfleischdöner vom Bahnhof...


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Also soll man jetzt (am Abend) nochmal die "Menschen" da anschreiben? Dann kommt:"Bla, kontaktiere uns morgen nochmal bla"...


 ja die verpissen sich doch jetzt da alle bei dice und ea feierabend und wir dürfen warten !!!!! ich habe mir moh nur für die beta gekauft da ich noch nicht wußte das man bei vorbestellung auch ein key bekommt oder das es eine oben beta geben wird . 
erst hieß es 48 stunden vor allen anderen bf 3 beta bla bla jetzt sind es nur noch 38 für bestimmt 300.000 menschen warscheinlich bekommen  welche ihren key erst am 29 um 8 uhr abens oder so !!!


----------



## JanNIK511 (27. September 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Das war absolut das letzte EA Spiel, auch wenn ich dafür auf Battlefield und co. verzichten muss...


 
Wow, nur, weil dein Key (übrigens meiner auch) noch nicht gekommen ist, willst du kein EA mehr kaufen?
Ist ganz schön hoch gegriffen, wie ich finde, oder?


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

JanNIK511 schrieb:


> Wow, nur, weil dein Key (übrigens meiner auch) noch nicht gekommen ist, willst du kein EA mehr kaufen?
> Ist ganz schön hoch gegriffen, wie ich finde, oder?


 Es geht mir nich um den Key an sich, es geht mir um das gottverdammte Prinzip und um die Art, wie EA auf seine Kunden scheißt


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Es geht mir nich um den Key an sich, es geht mir um das gottverdammte Prinzip und um die Art, wie EA auf seine Kunden scheißt


 LIKE !!  EA (Dice) redet erst alles schön und gut und am ende verscheißen die alles !!! die xbox und ps3 spieler haben das problem ja ganicht und in einem beitrag von PC Games redet Dice dafon das sie entlich wieder mit bf 3 zum pc zurückgekert sind das ist aber nicht wirklich war zu nehmen wenn man dan so ein müll sieht !!


----------



## leckmuschel (27. September 2011)

hab schon meinen 2. key grade bekommen xD


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. September 2011)

Hihi.....geil wie sich alle wegen so nem Kack aufregen.
Am Ende noch Schule geschwänzt oder ne Kasse gemacht wa?
Ihr seid doch net ganz Knusper mit Euren Kommentaren hier.
Kann man nur mit dem Kopp schütteln.Kindischer Scheißdreck echt.


----------



## Fabsun (27. September 2011)

Gerade eben hab ich meinen Key gekriegt.
Machts gut, ihr Trottel.


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

Fabsun schrieb:


> Gerade eben hab ich meinen Key gekriegt.
> Machts gut, ihr Trottel.


 fick dich


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> hab schon meinen 2. key grade bekommen xD


 warum 2  ?


----------



## leckmuschel (27. September 2011)

MA schrieb:


> warum 2  ?


 
origin und moh limited xD


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Ich hab nichtma einen... ich könnt echt heulen langsam, ich will endlich zocken


----------



## makke12345 (27. September 2011)

Noch jemand ohne Key bis jetzt =?


----------



## leckmuschel (27. September 2011)

ach so geil ist das game nicht...
es ist noch viel GEILER xD
naja bisschen enttäuschung ist schon dabei, hab mehr erwartet.
ist mehr so bc2 nur halt feiner in allen belangen.


----------



## Fabsun (27. September 2011)

Für alle, die noch keinen Key haben: http://bit.ly/cRQWcB


----------



## JanNIK511 (27. September 2011)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> origin und moh limited xD


 
schenkst du mir einen?  ich bekomm meinen nicht


----------



## LinxPax (27. September 2011)

hab auch noch keinen .-.-


----------



## LinxPax (27. September 2011)

zählt das eigentlich noch wenn man am 25 vorbestellt hat?! o.O


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Ich könnte kotzen man


----------



## michik92 (27. September 2011)

Hab meinen Beta Key noch nicht bekommen  kommt er noch? oder sind alle verschickt worden? Weis das jemand?


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

michik92 schrieb:


> Hab meinen Beta Key noch nicht bekommen  kommt er noch? oder sind alle verschickt worden? Weis das jemand?


 Die sollten noch welche verschicken MÜSSEN, da ja von einer closed Beta gesprochen wurde. Gibts die nicht solltest du dein Geld zurückverlangen. Ich hab meinen auch noch nicht und versuch grad über Torrent die Beta mit 120 Kb/s runterzuladen °_°


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> origin und moh limited xD


 wie unfer  du hast schon 2 und ich habe immer noch kein !!!!!! EA sucks


----------



## makke12345 (27. September 2011)

So langsam fühl ich mich verarscht. Wofür bestellt man denn vor wenn die sowas nicht gebacken kriegen ?

Tolle Vorbestellung.


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (27. September 2011)

yeah ich hab ein!!!


----------



## r4mp4ge (27. September 2011)

So,wieder ist meine Liste mit den zu Ignorierenden "Nutzern" länger geworden,
falls sich diese "gewissen Leute" nun Wundern,warum ***Zensiert**" Ich denn nun nicht auf ihre Fragen etc.Antworte bzw. reagiere.
Meiner meinung nach sowieso Benutzer die nichts in einem Forum zu einem "Spiel für Erwachsene"verloren haben.

Col. Ramp


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

Na wenigstens kann ich die Beta schonma laden, wenn ich den Key bis morgen nich hab dann verlange ich mein Geld zurück.
Jetzt kommt mit nicht mit "Aber der Sinn der Beta" das ist mir scheiß egal.


----------



## acecom (27. September 2011)

ist doch echt ein übler scherz vor 9 monate geordert mit beta zugang und dann bekommt man vom support eine standart mail und das wars danach nimmt keiner mehr stellung und 50% der beta ist bereits gelaufen


----------



## battschack (27. September 2011)

Armer skaty. Mein beileid...
2Tage wirst ja wohl überleben oder?


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

jetzt freue ich mich nicht mehr genauso viel auf bf 3 wie auf mw 3 sondern fast nur noch auf bf 3 habe schon nen paar let's plays gesehen so gut ist das ganicht !!!! aufem ersten blick schon die trailer wurden auch bearbeitet das das besser aussieht !!!


----------



## acecom (27. September 2011)

hier gehts ja schon lang nichtmehr um 2 tage das war meiner meinung nach wieso zukurz es geht vielmehr darum das sich menschen nicht gern verarschen bzw linken lassen egal obs nur eine beta ist oder nicht besonders wenn diese für viele der grund war zur teueren version zugreifen um sich gerade diesen zusichern und nicht bei xy das game bestellt haben


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

ich meinte ich freue mich fast nur noch auf mw 3


----------



## Gerry (27. September 2011)

key um 14:55 Uhr erhalten (MoH-Tier1-Käufer).


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> key um 14:55 Uhr erhalten (MoH-Tier1-Käufer).


 hast du das auch über orgin registriert ?


----------



## Skaty12 (27. September 2011)

battschack schrieb:


> Armer skaty. Mein beileid...
> 2Tage wirst ja wohl überleben oder?


 Die 2 Tage sind wurst, aber die 60€ tun da schon mehr weh. Ich hab diesen Mist mit Namen MoH gekauft, weil ne Beta dabei war, nicht weil MoH DER Shooter-König schlechthin ist...


----------



## Gerry (27. September 2011)

Klar, geht doch nur über Origin. Oder habe ich etwas verpasst?



MA schrieb:


> jetzt freue ich mich nicht mehr genauso viel auf bf 3  wie auf mw 3 sondern fast nur noch auf bf 3 habe schon nen paar let's  plays gesehen so gut ist das ganicht !!!! aufem ersten blick schon die  trailer wurden auch bearbeitet das das besser aussieht !!!



Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem 4. Aufguss einer alten Engine bei CoD.


----------



## DerElectroman (27. September 2011)

Immer noch keinen Beta Key ich mach mir langsam sorgen ...


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

Gerry schrieb:


> Klar, geht doch nur über Origin. Oder habe ich etwas verpasst?
> 
> 
> 
> Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem 4. Aufguss einer alten Engine bei CoD.


 

was interesirt mich die grafik bei cod  cod macht einfach spaß  
bf 3 habe ich nur wegen der grafik


----------



## makke12345 (27. September 2011)

im EA Live Chat sind laufen 2233 Leute. Nach 1 Std warten kommt dann "We are still in the process in sending E-mails. I would suggest please wait as you will be receiving it shortly"


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

und immer noch kein !!!!


----------



## makke12345 (27. September 2011)

MA schrieb:


> und immer noch kein !!!!



Same


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

makke12345 schrieb:


> Same


 I hope :/


----------



## BornToBeHere (27. September 2011)

Es is doch n Witz, ist EA wirklich so unfähig um innerhalb von 10 STUNDEN einen Key zu senden?
Sie wussten von Anfang an das es ein riesiges Beta-Event wird und haben sich, mal überlgen, NICHT darauf vorbereitet!
Unfähig....Punkt!


----------



## Blaze122 (27. September 2011)

Ich hab meinen seit 15.04 Uhr, allerdings hatte Origin mehrfache download probleme, und nach nunmehr 8 stunden download ist es bald geschafft -.-
Ich durfte BF3 auf der Gamescom schon spielen, daher weis ich was auf mich zukommt, trotzdem finde ich es schwach, das man als langjähriger Bf Spieler nur 1,5 tage für die Closedbeta bekommt, und dann auch noch alles überlastet ist 

an alle wartenden, Kopf hoch Leute, wird schon, lieber noch keinen Key als einen Key und mehr als 8 stunden download und immer noch nicht am spielen oO


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

Blaze122 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen seit 15.04 Uhr, allerdings hatte Origin mehrfache download probleme, und nach nunmehr 8 stunden download ist es bald geschafft -.-
> Ich durfte BF3 auf der Gamescom schon spielen, daher weis ich was auf mich zukommt, trotzdem finde ich es schwach, das man als langjähriger Bf Spieler nur 1,5 tage für die Closedbeta bekommt, und dann auch noch alles überlastet ist
> 
> an alle wartenden, Kopf hoch Leute, wird schon, lieber noch keinen Key als einen Key und mehr als 8 stunden download und immer noch nicht am spielen oO


 und wen schon wenn wir unsen dan auch mal haben müssen wir auch 8 stunden laden :/ einfach nur mal scheiße geplant von ea !!


----------



## Blaze122 (27. September 2011)

Update: Von wegen geschafft, Download sprang auf 2,5 von 3,9gb zurück, grade eben nochmals von 2,5 auf 1,4... hab echt keine Lust mehr auf diesen Blödsinn o.O


----------



## LinxPax (27. September 2011)

MA schrieb:


> und immer noch kein !!!!



ich auch nich


----------



## Fabsun (27. September 2011)

Blaze122 schrieb:


> Update: Von wegen geschafft, Download sprang auf 2,5 von 3,9gb zurück, grade eben nochmals von 2,5 auf 1,4... hab echt keine Lust mehr auf diesen Blödsinn o.O


 
Komisch. Hab meinen Key gegen halb neun gekriegt, registriert und in ner halben Stunde war alles geladen und fertig.
Hab ne 32000er Leitung.


----------



## hertha20 (27. September 2011)

hab auch noch keinen  ... bin besitzer von MoH Limited Edition ... habe echt langsam Angst das ich nichts mehr bekomme


----------



## Playerboy90 (27. September 2011)

hertha20 schrieb:


> hab auch noch keinen  ... bin besitzer von MoH Limited Edition ... habe echt langsam Angst das ich nichts mehr bekomme


 geht mir glaich hab auch MoH limited nd noch nichts bekommen hab auch Origin heruntergeladen und angemolden ein ea konto und das schohn seit 3 wochen Und trozdem niiichts  hab mich so gefreuit naja wünsch dir trotzdem glück das den key noch kriegst


----------



## hertha20 (27. September 2011)

Ich danke euch beiden wenigstens ein Trostlpflaster


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2011)

wieso hier über die "auslastung" so sehr geschimpft wird, ist mir ein rätsel..

ich war nicht der einzige der oft genug erwähnt hat wie sich bei beta bzw. beim release kaum was voranbewegen wird.

und das ist erst die beta wohlbemerkt.

außerdem war das schon immer so bei bf.
nur jetzt kommt halt noch origin und battlelog hinzu was natürlich ärgerlich für viele sein wird da ihr nun von 3 dingen abhängig seits obs läuft und runterladet.

bin gespannt wie lang das dauern wird bis das ganze drumherum um bf3
anständig laufen wird. 
halbes jahr minimum mein ich.


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

Fabsun schrieb:


> Komisch. Hab meinen Key gegen halb neun gekriegt, registriert und in ner halben Stunde war alles geladen und fertig.
> Hab ne 32000er Leitung.


 ganz kommisch ne bei der leitung


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

so eine stunde dan ist der 28 dar und habe die beta  tag später bekommen also sptimmte das nicht was auf meiner moh packung stand bf 3 beta enhalten !!! EA enweder holl ich mir noch bf 3 wenn mir die  beta gefällt das wer dann aber auch das letzte ea spiel . EA hat eim echt den spaß verdorben  heute morgen saß ich in der schule dachte so geil erst ma nacher nen runde bf 3 zocken un jetzt 23:00 und immer noch kein key verarsche !!!


----------



## hertha20 (27. September 2011)

MA schrieb:


> so eine stunde dan ist der 28 dar und habe die beta  tag später bekommen also sptimmte das nicht was auf meiner moh packung stand bf 3 beta enhalten !!! EA enweder holl ich mir noch bf 3 wenn mir die  beta gefällt das wer dann aber auch das letzte ea spiel . EA hat eim echt den spaß verdorben  heute morgen saß ich in der schule dachte so geil erst ma nacher nen runde bf 3 zocken un jetzt 23:00 und immer noch kein key verarsche !!!


 
ich will auch einen :'(


----------



## MA (27. September 2011)

hertha20 schrieb:


> ich will auch einen :'(


 hast du auch noch kein ?


----------



## Gerry (28. September 2011)

MA schrieb:


> was interesirt mich die grafik bei cod  cod macht einfach spaß
> bf 3 habe ich nur wegen der grafik



Sorry, aber dann hast du den wirklichen Wert der Battlefield-Spieleserie bisher noch nicht erkannt.


----------



## hertha20 (28. September 2011)

MA schrieb:


> hast du auch noch kein ?


 
nein (( habe schon 15 emails gesendet und ca. 15€ für den telefon support ausgegeben aber immer noch nichts :'(
bitte helft mir (((


----------



## hertha20 (28. September 2011)

@MA nein habe auch noch keinen :'(


----------



## Playerboy90 (28. September 2011)

immer noch nichts  man so entäuschend gaanze vorfreuide für niiichts  ouch muss wohl oder übel bis am donnerstag warten (((


----------



## UTDARKCTF (28. September 2011)

Ich hatte meine Mail erst heute Morgen . Verstehen kann ich das nicht , die Anzahl der Vorbesteller und MoH Käufer stand doch schon vorher fest !?


----------



## MA (28. September 2011)

fuck  ich bin um 12 uhr schlafengegangen und die e-mail mit dem key kamm um 00:08


----------



## MA (28. September 2011)

so gestern den ganzen tag gewartet dan um 12 schlafen gegangen undd jtzt ist er entlich dar um hast 7 uhr un in 1 halben stunde darf ich zur schule nach der schule darf ich dan erst ma für 5 stunden weg und dan muss ich arbeiten also bin ich erst 8 wieder da  toll


----------



## makke12345 (28. September 2011)

IHr hättet die News in "morgen" werden die Keys verschickt ändern sollen. Ich hab immernoch nicht


----------



## jonnyxtreme (28. September 2011)

hertha20 schrieb:


> nein (( habe schon 15 emails gesendet und ca. 15€ für den telefon support ausgegeben aber immer noch nichts :'(
> bitte helft mir (((



LOOOL des jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Pasldead (28. September 2011)

Ich habe noch kein Beta key bekommen und bis EA mal auf meine e mail antowortet ist schon die opeb beta dar -_- weiß einer warum so viele keine keys bekommen haben ?


----------



## Necthron (28. September 2011)

hab auch noch keinen hab aber eben mit einem getelt und er meinte in 15-20min hab ich ihn per mail. bin mal gespannt traue iwie keinem mehr ^^


----------



## hertha20 (28. September 2011)

jonnyxtreme schrieb:


> LOOOL des jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder?


 
denkste ich lüge? klar ist das mein ernst ... das kann so nicht gehen ... er sagte ich sollte bis zum abend ( wenn nichts da ist ) mich melden um einen key von denen zu bekommen!
Aber nichts kam also ... hab gerade nochmal geschrieben mit meiner Medal of honor DVD+Key+Kassenbon!


----------



## Necthron (28. September 2011)

so 30min um und noch keine mail -.-


----------



## hertha20 (28. September 2011)

und necthron? schon was da?


----------



## Necthron (28. September 2011)

nee noch nicht


----------



## hertha20 (28. September 2011)

SO ICH HABE IHN ... schreibe mal den kundendienst an ... ich habe jetzt nur 5 minuten gewartet und einen key bekommen ... so wünsche noch viel glück und bis auf dem Schlachtfeld!


----------



## Playerboy90 (28. September 2011)

hertha20 schrieb:


> SO ICH HABE IHN ... schreibe mal den kundendienst an ... ich habe jetzt nur 5 minuten gewartet und einen key bekommen ... so wünsche noch viel glück und bis auf dem Schlachtfeld!



kannst de echtden link schicken vom kundendienst


----------



## makke12345 (28. September 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen hab gerade um 11:45 eine Support Nachricht geschickt. Gerade um 11:51 kam die Mail mit dem Key 

Proof Bild: ImageShack


----------



## makke12345 (28. September 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen hab gerade um 11:45 eine Support Nachricht geschickt. Gerade um 11:51 kam die Mail mit dem Key


----------



## makke12345 (28. September 2011)

makke12345 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen hab gerade um 11:45 eine Support Nachricht geschickt. Gerade um 11:51 kam die Mail mit dem Key


----------



## blacksouldruide (28. September 2011)

Ich habe den Support angeschrieben, aber bis jetzt ist nichts zurück gekommen. =( Hab schon 2x versucht an dem Livesupport teil zu nehmen, aber sobald die Warteschlange kleiner wie 14 Personen wird kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass kein Mitarbeiter mehr frei ist. o.O


----------



## acecom (28. September 2011)

hab immer noch kein key aber ne mail um 15:40 wo man mich echt fragt ob ich ein für xbox oder pc brauche hallo ea mitarbeiter ihr habt die bestellung seit 9 monate vorzuliegen was arbeiten da für typen selbst nach einem anruf bei ea frag ich mich ob die leute vor 2min ihren ersten arbeitstag angetretten haben ich werde nach fast 40min warteschleife mit dem nächsten kunden verbunden und durfte mir sein problem anhören und nun ist die hotline tod


----------



## LinxPax (28. September 2011)

kann mir wer die e-mal adresse von EA geben? danke im voraus


----------



## acecom (28. September 2011)

EA - Kontakt bei technischen Fragen, für Händler und bei Marketinganfragen


----------



## LinxPax (28. September 2011)

thanks


----------



## LinxPax (28. September 2011)

auf dieser seite werde ich immer wenn ich auf die links klicke auf die main-seite weitergeleitet -.-


----------



## acecom (28. September 2011)

EA Kundendienst - Customer Support - Spiele von EA


----------

